# Help HRI on Facebook-Dr. Marty Becker is donating to the most nominated organization



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

If you have a Facebook account you can help HRI. Go to Dr. Marty Becker's page. Click "like" on his wall and type Havanese Rescue Inc. at www.havaneserescue.com in the comment box. Tell your friends! Hurry, there isn't much time!

Contest

Dr. Marty Becker wants to give your favorite shelters and rescue groups more than $70,000 in pet products and supplies!
Imagine what a shelter or rescue group could do with thousands of dollars worth of pet treats, food, grooming products, veterinary supplies, and toys.

Use them to enrich the lives of the homeless pets in their care. Sell or raffle them off to raise funds. Give them out as adoption bonuses, or as gifts to their volunteers and fosterers. And of course, they could use them in their own daily operations.

To celebrate the release of his book "Your Dog: The Owner's Manual," and as part of his nationwide 30-city bus tour, Dr. Marty Becker - resident veterinarian on "Good Morning America" and "The Dr. Oz Show" - wants you to nominate your favorite 501(c)3* shelter or rescue group to receive prizes valued from $1,000 to $20,000!

All you need to do is go to Dr. Becker's Facebook fan page, "like" the page, and post the name of the organization and its location - a link to their website would be great, too, but it's not required - on his wall.

See full contest details »


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Done.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I couldnt' find which thread to post in? 

can you link it?
Kara


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, it seems we may have been late to the game. I heard today that nominations had to be in by Saturday, May 14, 12:00am. Maybe someone discovered the contest before the deadline and nominated HRI? Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I put in my nomination but can't remember what time. Hope I wasn't too late.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

They are still posting their favorites. Let's see if this works.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/DrMartyBecker/posts/152556918143160


----------

